# Pheasant hunting in 15” of snow.



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I took a couple buddies on a Pheasant hunt because they just got back from over-seas; one was in Iraq and the other in Saudi Arabia. They missed Utah's season and as many of you know, you can't consider yourself a true hunter unless you hunt Pheasant. :wink:

The snow was a big obstacle and was going to make it tough but hey I didn't worry because I have a GSP :mrgreen:. I was able to line up a hunt at Muddy road Outfitters. If you haven't tried them you should, Jim and Barbara are great and know how to treat their customers.









Even though there was a Minimum of 15" of snow on the ground and many areas with double that they still had some cover and were able to get 14 birds out for us. With that much snow and birds that liked to run, it made it a tough hunt. During the hunt we even had a bird burrow under the snow to get away, however as I stated before I have a GSP and that wasn't a problem for Her.

















We also had two excited boys that took their very first game:

















Brian and his kids:









Mackey and his Daughter:









We got a runner:









Mackey's take:









Strategic planning:









Other shots:

















Not wild birds but it's better than sitting home! 8)


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Nice pics and story...looks like fun. Good lookin' farm phez!


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I went out on a hunt at muddy road this fall. I was really impressed with their birds. They have a good pen situation and their birds are hands down the best I've seen at a farm. They don't ask for membership fee either, but if you kill more birds than you paid to put out, you pay for them as well. That's different than most any other farm I've hunted, but then again I think they all had membership dues. I'd recommend it, and the folks that run muddy road seem top notch.


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

Where is Muddy road located?
Cory


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

cwp said:


> Where is Muddy road located?
> Cory


It's in Cache Valley, I think it would be in Benson technically. It's a little hard to find, it's right down there in the river bottom. I have a card somewhere, PM me if you want contact info, I can give it to you.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

svmoose said:


> It's in Cache Valley, I think it would be in Benson technically. It's a little hard to find, it's right down there in the river bottom. I have a card somewhere, PM me if you want contact info, I can give it to you.


This is why I posted a photo of their Logo and number, give them a try.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

http://www.muddyroad.net

I still haven't tried hunting a farm, but it has also been a few years since I have killed a pheasant. This looks like a great place to try it out.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Try 'em, you'll like 'em! Pm me if you want more details, or if you would like to set up a hunt.


----------



## Fishwilly (Jul 14, 2008)

Glad you had a good hunt. Jim and Barb are the best. When I lived up there I used to hunt their property before they turned it into the club. Had some great duck hunts there with their son Jeff.


----------



## TLB (Jul 13, 2008)

I too have been to Muddy Road Outfitters, and Jim and Barbara are fantastic hosts. During our hunt Jim brought out his pointer after our labs were worn out and helped us get all of our birds, never expecting extra payment for guiding us (we definately made it worth his time though). Give them a call and set up a time, you will not be disapointed.

Tim B.


----------

